# headliner install



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys looking for a good instruction book to install headliner in 1964 gto


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Search youtube ---- there are some good how to videos out there.


Bear


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey I was just about to ask this. Need to replace mine. Does anyone know off hand if the windows in a 66 need to come out for replacing the headliner?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

There is a post in March 2011 that you must look at. As I recall, the author was MichaelG, but Crustysack had provided some instructions/tips for this task. There's also one of the videos Bear is talking about attached to the post. If you watch too many videos, you will lose confidence. They all start with: "do not try this by yourself." Let me know if you can't find the post. Matt


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Matt,

Thanks for the info, here is the post you mention. Still need to find out if removing the windows is a necessity. I don't want to do that.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/installing-headliners-31646/


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chad, I did mine without removing the windshield and back window - worked very well. If you have a second person to help, even better. Sometimes you would like to have a third hand. The trick, in my mind, was the dry fit that Crustysack did with the paper clamps. Matt


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Matt, thanks. Will probably give it a go here in about a week.


----------

